# Würde gerne LAN ...



## GeNeRaL (17. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute,
würde gerne eine LAN-Party organisieren, da es bei uns  in dem umkreis nicht so das angebot besteht wie in frankfurt oder in berlin.
Vorerst würde ich gerne eine LAN für 50 Personen organisieren, wie man ein Netzwerk aufbaut und Administriert weis ich, nur kommt jetzt mein problem, was wähle ich an netzwerktechnik, sprich backbone und switchs, und bei dem wort backbone liegt schon mein nächstes problem, es heisst immer die switchs sind mit nem 1GB uplink zur backbone verbunden, aber die "server" sind normal an der backbone über 100MB angeschlossen oder?

cu


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

naja ich hab dann wieder willen meine antwort in das andere topic geschrieben.
zu der sache mit dem backbone, kann ich auch net wirklich viel sagen, aber ich glaube du hast das schon ganz gut getroffen, ansonsten hab ich das soweit verstanden, dass ein backbone einfach ein knotenpunkt eines netzes ist, nicht mal unbedingt lan, der ziemlich leistungsfähige verbindungen eingehen kann, dabei müssen die switches nicht unbedingt mit 100Mbit angeschlossen sein, sonder es gibt auch switches mit Glasfaser-Uplink Port die kannst du dann mit 200Mbit oder 1000Mbit anschliessen ist allerdings die frage, ob man sowas bei einer 50 Mann LAN braucht, also nen backbone mit fiber-uplinks zu den switches.

^^ ich lasse mich sehr gerne belehren, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte


----------



## Iwein (18. Januar 2002)

*Backbone?*

Hört sich vielleicht weng dumm an, aber was is so ein Backbone eigentlich?

Aja wo is deine Lan?


----------



## GeNeRaL (18. Januar 2002)

*Was ist eine Backbone*

Hi,
eine Backbone ist sozusagen eine switch, jedoch meist mit höhere eingangsleisung, sprich statt 10 oder 100 MB mit 200 oder sogar 1000 MB, ausserdem sind an eine backbone alle switchs oder hubs angeschlossen.

wenn ich falsch liege, belehrt mich eines besseren  

cu


----------



## Daniel Toplak (18. Januar 2002)

Also im puncto Backbone liegt ihr etwas daneben aber nur etwas. Nicht böse gemeint. Aber ein Backbone ist weder ein Knotenpunkt (nur im weitesten Sinne) noch ein Switch. Ein Backbone (wörtl. Übersetzung: Rückenknochen) ist eigentlich grundlegend nur eine Leitung, die ähnlich wie ein Bus-Netzwerk funktioniert. Diese Leitung hat die Aufgabe die Daten durch das LAN, MAN, WAN, ... an kleinere Netzwerke weiterzugeben. Da kann man sich denken, das Backbones meist einen hohen Datendurchsatz haben. Als Kabel werden heutzutage häufig Glasfaser verwendet, jedoch kommen in vielen Firmen immer noch sog. Yellow-Cabel zum Einsatz (auch das ist ein Backbone). Diese Kabel sind aus Kupfer und aufgebaut wie Kabel in einem BNC-Bus-Netzwerk.

Zu deiner Frage.
Das mit deiner LAN-Party kommt darauf an, welche Mittel du zur verfügung hast (finanziell) und ob da gegenseitig viel gezogen wird oder nur gezockt. Denn ein GBit-LAN ist eine etwas kostspielige Angelegenheit. Ich hab leider auch keine praktischen erfahrungen, was Netzwerke mit 50 und mehr Rechnern angeht. Aber eine Möglichkeit wäre ein kleines GBit-LAN aufzubauen, an dem die Server usw. hängen und dann mit Switches runter auf ein 100Mbit-LAN und dort die Clients vernetzen. So könnte ich mir das vorstellen. Aber andere können gern noch bessere Ideen bringen. (würde mich auch interessieren, wie sowas in der Praxis am besten funzt.

Gruss Homer


----------



## galdasc (12. Februar 2002)

LANparty, 50 Leute - klingt gut, aber es wäre langsam mal an der zeit zu sagen, wo sie ist. hätte nämlich auch verdammt lust drauf.


----------



## Fabian (12. Februar 2002)

*Mhhh*

Hiho..

Also, ich organisiere auch ab und zu Lans.. Ich war 14, als ich meine erste "große" Lan organisiert habe.. mit 400 Mann..

Nun bin ich 15, und wir sind gerade dabei, ne 1000der lan zu machen..

nunja: wenn du netzwerk suchst, geh zu http://www.planetlan.de ins forum oder so (sorry 4 "spam", aber da steht viel so zeugs..)

jo, dort sollteste viel finden..

PS: Ein Anmelde + Intranetsystem gibt auf Lansurfer.de ;o)


----------

